
New Dell XPS 17 now available for purchase - herpderperator
https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell-laptops/new-xps-17-laptop/spd/xps-17-9700-laptop
======
memexy
Thanks for posting. Just bought it. I have an XPS 13 (project sputnik) from a
while back and I'm currently using an XPS 15. I've been pretty happy with the
XPS line. They're pretty good developer devices.

